# Two Lab pups available!!!



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey all I have two pups available out of a litter of eight. 1 male and 1 female both of which are Black. Sire is 13/13 in hunt tests and won 3 bird dog challenges. Willing to give a better deal if sold to a forum member. I am also headed to Canada this coming Sunday if that helps on getting the pup to you. PM me for pics and more info.

Thanks!


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay i'm back from Canada and have one male left. I'm tellin ya if you want a good lab this is worth taking a look. The rest of the litter sold for $600 but this boy needs a home by this weekend so make me an offer.


----------



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

Do these pups have any chocolate in their blood lines? I like the big blocky style labs also. Or those big white ones with great dane legs. I have found that these 3 things are important to look for when buying a pup.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Well Silencer they must not because if they did they would have all been sold by now and probably for around more like $1000. Especially if their was some silver in them oh man the possibilities would be endless!


----------



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

I run a Chessylabradoodlepuddlepointer. They are hard to come by. I have looked and looked to find another one. I think I am just gonna go with this awsome breeder in Fayette that has some Weimerspaniellabrahounds. AKC won't allow me to register but papers really are not that big of deal anyway.


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Sold.


----------

